# Revised Image Policy



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2005)

Due to issues and concerns surrounding our image posting policy, we have revised it to try and better clarify what is, and is not acceptable here.*
 ====

 Image Posting Policy: Revised 4/6/2005

**1 Image Uploading*
     Images may by uploaded to MartialTalk by Supporting Members and above.

*2 Sensitive Nature*
  If an image of a particularly sensitive nature, it must be -clearly- labeled as such, and -only- posted as a clickable link. This includes images of injury, violence, etc.

*3 Image Content*
  No nudity, or suggestive images in either format. Must be kid safe. No Pornographic Material. Any sexually oriented imagery or links to such content will not be tolerated. Advertisements for warez, or similar content will also not be tolerated.
*
4 Image Size*
  Image size is restricted to a maximum size of 600x600 pixels and the file size is restricted to no more than 60KB. Any image over these 2 parameters may be modified or deleted. 

*5 Image Types*
    Acceptable Image Types are GIF JPG JPE JPEG PDF PNG PSD

*6 Copyrights*
  Users may mirror non-copyrighted images or photos in the body of a message, so long as the photo, graphic or image pertains to the topic of the message. Any material found to be in violation of applicable copyright laws, may result in the post being modified or deleted.

*7 Advertisements*
  Further, users may not use the image option to post banners, advertise or promote any product, service or web site. Posts found to be in violation will be removed and the user's account may be suspended. 
    - EXCEPTION : Event flyers may be posted when they are posted in accordance with our advertisement policy governing events. 

*8 Image Sources*
    When posting images on the forum, it is acceptable to post images that are coming from one of the following sources: 
    - direct link to your personal computer or server
    - linked to your personal account from an image provider (i.e. Photo Bucket)
    - linked to a source on our servers (Exp: We host you)
    - uploaded to MartialTalk as an attachment 

  It is not acceptable to link to an image on another site without the permission of the site owner. Doing so is a theft of bandwidth and a violation of another company or persons intellectual property. For more information on this you can refer to the Digital Millenium Act of 1998. 

  When posting a link to an image, video, or sound file from another site, MartialTalk Policies still apply to the offsite content. It is the discretion of the Forum Administrators and Moderators to remove links if they are considered to be questionable in content or violate Forum Policies. 


  Please consider our dial-up users when posting an image, the smaller the better. Please note that the moderators of each forum within our community may further refine this policy in regards to image and file size within their forums. The policy within each forum will govern the posting guideline for that specific forum. If there is no policy posted in particular forum, this policy will be in effect.


----------

